# Is going to a makeup school worth it?



## shannyn92 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi there!
I've been wondering around these forums for a while and doing makeup for several years now. I want to really get into the industry and there is a cosmetic school near me that specializes in makeup. However, when I go to my mac counter and ask the sales associates they all tell me to forget it, and that it's a waste of money?

What do you all think?

Thanks!


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_Hi there!
I've been wondering around these forums for a while and doing makeup for several years now. I want to really get into the industry and there is a cosmetic school near me that specializes in makeup. However, when I go to my mac counter and ask the sales associates they all tell me to forget it, and that it's a waste of money?

What do you all think?

Thanks!_

 

I absolutely disagree.Though i do think that if your main interest is in becoming a makeup artist then cosmetology school is a big waste of money and time.Because the time spent actually learning about makeup is maybe a week long.But going to a school for makeup artistry is most definitely worth the time and cost in my opinion.But be sure you look into the program and the school to see what your getting.Because there are some schools and some makeup artists and non makeup artist who set up makeup courses where you will basically just be throwing your money in the toilet.And there are people out there scamming.So just be careful and make sure the school is legit.The number one makeup artistry courses are at MUD,in my opinion anyway.Its expensive and there are only currently two locations,NY and LA,but i think they offer the best courses and teaching.Mind you it is expensive but any school or training is.If this is something you really want to do then do it! Best of luck


----------



## LC (Apr 2, 2010)

Shannyn, I totally agree with the MAC artists. You will waste your money going to a makeup school and waste even more money going to a cosmetology school. Not to mention it's a waste of time. The biggest way to "break into the industry" is by simply jumping in. I've been doing makeup professionally for about 6 years now. I do about two weddings per weekend, photoshoots, movies, tv shows, runway shows, and I got to where I am at today because I built up a really strong portfolio and networked. I've known so many girls who are trying to be makeup artists full time that went to school specifically for makeup and they are no better off now than they were before they started the school. I also don't think that they come out being good makeup artists, their work is still sloppy. Jump into doing photoshoots left and right to get images for your port. Don't waste your time on sh**ty photographers just because they'll do it for free. You'll wind up not using their photos for your portfolio. Find some good photographers that are willing to do trade shoots with you for free and just do them nonstop. For right now, do as many things as you can for free. Runway shows, promo girls, all kinds of events are looking for makeup artists but don't have the budget for it. Don't focus on getting paid right now. Focus on building your resume and your portfolio and networking. Also, try to work for MAC.  MAC will send you on a week long training that will blow you away. That's frankly all the training you'll need. But they'll keep sending you to update training every 3 months to keep updated on current trends. You should really really pursue working for MAC, even if it's part time. Not freelancing, they don't train their freelancers, and freelancers don't get a 60% discount.

I hope I helped some!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Apr 2, 2010)

I went to make-up school here in the UK and i still have to agree with baci.

Fortunately the school i went to wasn't very expensive because the principal was against charging huge amounts of money from people, and although i enjoyed every minute of it and picked up some skills, i'm no further on in the industry now i'm qualified than i would have been had i not gone.

In fact, if i'd spent that year networking and testing with photographers i'd probably have a good portfolio and a foot in the door by now. As it stands, i'm just starting out in that process.

I highly recommend getting a model mayhem account and looking for casting calls in your area. I've found several shoots this way and it's helping me build up my port and get experience of actually doing the job rather than sitting in a classroom.

Ironically, all our teachers at college were currently working in the industry, but none of them had gone to make-up school (some were working on big name tv shows too). 

I think it's slightly different if you want to do special fx as some of the techniques are tricky and do need to be taught, but for fashion or bridal make-up it's best to just start putting yourself out there!

Hope that made some sense


----------



## LC (Apr 2, 2010)

very well put pinkstar!! and good luck with your shoots and building everything up! add me on MM. my MM number is  622320


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 3, 2010)

baci I completely agree with everything you said except for not freelancing for mac. I started off as a freelancer and I gotta say it was a huge start for me. I went from freelance to prem in 4 months. Its true that freelancers have no training and we have to figure things out on our own. But I did learn a lot from freelancing. I gained a lot of practice and knowledge, and it was a way in for me. So even if she can start freelancing for mac, that's a great way to start as well


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you all SO much for your opinions! I think the reason that I wanted to go to the school so badly is that I feel like people won't hire me unless I have some sort of proof that I've been trained or at least somewhat know what I'm doing? You see, I don't have any experience professionally. I just have an intense love of makeup. I do makeup on my friends all the time and things for my school but no great high-tech camera to take great pictures of it or anything. As for working for MAC, I would love to! I guess MAC just seems sort of intimidating :-\ There are a few associates at my counter that are not always the friendliest, and I always feel judged when I go in there! Haha. But anyways, thank you guys sooo much for your help! If you have any other tips feel free to throw em' my way


----------



## shannyn92 (Apr 3, 2010)

Also, I just signed up for an account and is the reason I'm not being allowed to see the full details for casting calls is because I haven't put photos up yet?


----------



## LC (Apr 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_Also, I just signed up for an account and is the reason I'm not being allowed to see the full details for casting calls is because I haven't put photos up yet?_

 
yes you need a few pics up before ur account is totally activated. I've seen a lot of makeup artists on there just use self pictures, they don't need to be professional.

As far as working for mac...it definitely is intimidating and the girls can be snobby, but once you're in their mac circle it's all good lol.. just go for it anyway, don't worry about them. 

Also, I didnt have pro experience before getting hired to mac. I didn't even freelance with them first, just got hired directly as a full timer.

Good luck


----------



## BabyGirlB (Jun 1, 2010)

I've learned a lot from MUAs on youtube and they're very helpful if you have questions!


----------



## Senoj (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_Hi there!
I've been wondering around these forums for a while and doing makeup for several years now. I want to really get into the industry and there is a cosmetic school near me that specializes in makeup. However, when I go to my mac counter and ask the sales associates they all tell me to forget it, and that it's a waste of money?

What do you all think?

Thanks!_

 
I do NOT think it's a waste of money! While I taught myself from reading books, dvds and learned from others via youtube, I didn't learn about the business aspect of being a makeup artist from being self-taught. I learned about that only through going to makeup school that taught exclusively about makeup and not a cosmetology school. Everyone and anyone can do makeup looks but what's going to keep you in the business and keep clients coming to you is your business sense. Mostly all of the celebrity artists that I've read about said that too many of us get caught up in the application and looks (which is still very important) that we forget about the other equally important business sense of being an artist. 

The school I went to was 3 day and it taught about the business sense and so much more.  Even if you choose not to go to a school take some classes. The Powder Group, Mac (if you're a pro member) even some artists like Sam Fine, AJ Crimson and your neighborhood colleges or community centers offer 1 day classes for a few hours that are affordable and all of the classes are taught by professionals.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jun 2, 2010)

I think Makeup School is a great idea!
I go to one currently and it has taught me so much. I don't think I could have learnt all that I have in the year that I've been there on my own.
I believe it's a faster way to build your skills.
But I suppose it depends on which school you go to. They're all different, and I can only give my opinion on the experiences I've had with my own school, which is called Media Makeup Academy.


----------



## ruthless (Jul 30, 2010)

Who teaches girls just starting out about proper sanitization techniques? A course might not be such a bad thing. Some of the things you do in FX can also be hazardous if you don't do them right (like plaster casts and such)


----------



## singer82 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm the the exact boat as you shanny. 
My problem is I dont know how to put it on other people. And figured going to school would help with that. But reading these I'm not sure! I also believe it would be easier to get a job at a makeup counter if you had gone to school.... Right? lol


----------



## Amarillomakeup (Feb 24, 2014)

I think its a great idea to take paid lessons from an established makeup artist.  They can tell you how they run their business, and the best products for your kit as well as teach you basics.  I also think its important to go to IMATS and the makeup show to take workshops from industry leaders and get exposed to pro-products.
  By far the most important thing is practice, practice, practice!  I learned the most by working in a retail cosmetic setting because I did makeup on all ages and skin colors.  The toughest thing about becoming a makeup artist is beginning, but if you really have a passion, it will happen.


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 25, 2014)

kissmypinkstar said:


> Hope that made some sense


  I personally think that going to makeup school is unnecessary to get started in the industry. I would take individual classes wherever you can find them in your area and even at community college. I agree Pink Star that having a model mayhem account, offering your services as a makeup artist to models and photographers, and building your portfolio and resume is the way to go.

  I think that instead of spending thousands of dollars on a makeup school, you should spent a few hundred dollars on building your makeup kit. Initially, buying things individually is not economical at all. You will  need to find a place where you can find a full makeup kit with multiple colors of foundation, eyeshadow, etc. all for one price and buy everything altogether. You need to have professional looking makeup kit with products by well-known names that will look good to your clients. Then, you can add things on individually as you have more money.

  Just as an example: Camera Ready Cosmetics sells a complete makeup kit for $700 that has brands in it like Graftobian, La Femme, Kryolan, Ben Nye, etc... I'm actually thinking about buying this kit myself for freelance work.


----------

